# need help



## coesr1 (Aug 9, 2010)

i wanted to find my dogs pedigree. he is ukc registered, the sire is "pr" Renegade's "Biggie" and the dam is Alejandro's Destiny. I cant find the pedigree..i wanted to know his ancestors/grandparents. can someone help me. 
thank you


----------



## proudpitbullMomma (Jul 10, 2010)

when u sent in the papers for ukc they should of given them to you. thats the only way i no of to get them


----------



## coesr1 (Aug 9, 2010)

oh okay i havent sent the papers to ukc yet, so they will send me the pedigree once i register the pup? is there any website that has pictures of the ancestors? all i know is that the pup is 75% gotti and 25% razor's edge. but i guess i wont find out till i get the pedigree.....thank you for your help...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The only way to find photos and info online is if some one bothered to enter those specific dogs which you can Google names when you get your pedigree and find out.


----------

